# Tea Party a threat to GOP hopes



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Is the Tea Party movement destroying the Republican Party's chances in the 2012 elections?

Early evidence suggests the answer may be yes. While President Obama has made an effort recently to reach across the aisle, Tea Party supporters in Congress have worked aggressively to move the aisle as far to the right as possible.

Poll after poll shows that jobs and the economy top the concerns of voters nationwide. Yet since Republicans have taken control of the House, they have attempted to change the definition of rape to further limit a woman's right to choose, delay renewing the Patriot Act, and repeal national health care reform. Tea Party supporters have also pushed Republican leaders to make significantly deeper cuts in the budget than they originally sought, and their rhetoric and actions have made it difficult for Republicans to establish a consistent legislative agenda.

Tea Party a threat to GOP hopes - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

The GOP has destroyed it self by being sell outs over the years. The GOP needs to support conservative candidates and stop looking weak on tough issues. 
The Tea Party movement is a mini revolution and will lose battles until some great leaders rise out of it and regular Americans get off their asses and vote. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I just hope that if there is a tea party candidate in the race, and it looks impossible for him/her to win, I hope they will drop out of the race and put their support behind whoever is running against odrama. If not we will get exactly what Mass got in the last Gov election and we will be stuck with this communist for another four years. ​


----------

